# SPRINGTIME IN TENNESSEE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I walked back in our woods today and had to go back and get the camera. Just look at the dogwoods a full month early. Everything is greening up and I am so happy. Even my bermuda grass is greening up and the peonies have buds. They usually bloom the first of may and I picked my first iris. And as you can tell I have gained a lot of weight over this last year, but I finally feel like getting out and walking and maybe I will get it off or not.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice pics. Spring is here. I am very happy too. Yeahhh


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The rest--the forsythia bushs are in what was my mother's house, next door to me. I now rent it out. My fence needs painting.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Lucille,

Your third photo shows a very old cabin in the background. Is there a story about this cabin that you can share?

Our trees and flowers have been confused this year. The camellias, which should bloom in the winter, were blooming last summer. My daffodils and hyacinths have finished, and the irises are getting ready to bloom. One of my peony trees is getting ready to open its buds, and the other has not started. The azaleas and cymbidium orchids are blooming like crazy, and my bleeding hearts and lilacs - which should bloom in early May - are already fully open.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks beautiful hon!! Love that third picture..so quaint looking! All the ornamental trees and shrubs in my neck of the woods ( chicago) are blooming like crazy also...about 4 to 6 weeks early. We have been setting record high temps all week. Mother nature is very confused this year. 
It does a body good to get out walk around in the spring air and see everything greening up!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucille, you look wonderful. The forsythia's are in bloom here too. Tulips are almost done and my lilac and hydrangea's have big, fat buds on them. I'd say we're about 2 weeks ahead of schedule here. Love your property.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty. It's snowing here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful, Lucille! I especially like the one of the dogwoods!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Starr back about 20 or so years ago when DH and I were young, we bought a farm for the timber. Well this old cabin was on the property. We dismantled it, log by log then numbered them. It took us a good two years to get it put back together. Larry finally got a son-in-law to help. I was so proud, what a wonderful play house for the grands and at that time they were all boys. I imagined them camping out back there, etc. But never happened. What I would have givened for a place like that as a little girl, but kids today--not so much. Before I got sick, we kept that area like a park. Lots of hosta and monkey grass around trees and a pit for bbq. Every memorial day we had lots of people for the whole-hog bbq. Well the deer have eaten the hosta and weeds are springing up. I'm trying to get DH to run the electric fence around that part too for the calves.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Starr back about 20 or so years ago when DH and I were young, we bought a farm for the timber. Well this old cabin was on the property. We dismantled it, log by log then numbered them. It took us a good two years to get it put back together. Larry finally got a son-in-law to help. I was so proud, what a wonderful play house for the grands and at that time they were all boys. I imagined them camping out back there, etc. But never happened. What I would have givened for a place like that as a little girl, but kids today--not so much.


When the boys were about 8&10, they BEGGED for a tree house. Dh took on the project, buying good lumber, and helping them every inch of the way. The tree house spans between a stand of 4 sugar maples, and is large enough to have bunk beds plus a small table and two chairs. I think the kids slept in it one night.

Now we're thinking about taking it down... the way Dave built it, it will never fall down on its own!:biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Starr back about 20 or so years ago when DH and I were young, we bought a farm for the timber. Well this old cabin was on the property. We dismantled it, log by log then numbered them. It took us a good two years to get it put back together. Larry finally got a son-in-law to help. I was so proud, what a wonderful play house for the grands and at that time they were all boys. I imagined them camping out back there, etc. But never happened. What I would have givened for a place like that as a little girl, but kids today--not so much. Before I got sick, we kept that area like a park. Lots of hosta and monkey grass around trees and a pit for bbq. Every memorial day we had lots of people for the whole-hog bbq. Well the deer have eaten the hosta and weeds are springing up. I'm trying to get DH to run the electric fence around that part too for the calves.


I would have loved to have a playhouse like your cabin, too. We were so happy with appliance boxes 

Once upon a time, I was an archaeologist, so I admire the way you and your DH handled the cabin. It must have been wonderful to have parties there. It is a bummer to get sick and have your garden turn to weeds (been there).

Thanks for sharing your story and photos of your lovely Springtime in Tennessee.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The area where you have the cabin does look like a park very natural and inviting. We had snow this week on top of the daffodils and early azaleas. We only have what I think is a plum tree in bloom around this neck of the woods. It has been a strange winter.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish we could all come and visit you in TN...I am sure you would keep us laughing with all your stories, no one can do that like you Lucile...I have been off a while, hope Rosie and Josie are okay...Hugs Flynn


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Lucile, you look great and I am glad that you are feeling well enough to walk around your property. I love the cabin, too. My kids would have loved a tree house. We do have a tramp that has a tent as an accessory and that had gotten a lot of use.

Absolutely everything around here is in bloom. It is beautiful, but early. I have a graduation open house June 3 and had mentally in my mind what the house would look like. Everything will have bloomed already. Maybe I can get my annual beds in early, who knows.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucille you are looking great despite all your ups and downs over the past year or so,and your woodland area is as pretty as a picture.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Ladies before this past year, very few pictures of me existed. I avoided the camera. Now that I am alive and weight 25 lbs more than I ever weighed I don't care what I look like anymore, but am going to try and get the weight off. My DH is still feeding me good things. Last night he came home with steaks and wine and later he brought me icecream . I had already turned off the lights. Well I got right up and ate the icecream. Maybe I will never lose the weight. lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I also loved seeing the pictures of where you live, and you - and you do look great!, and reading your stories. I would have loved a playhouse like that too! My second cousin had one, and I was sooo envious! She was an only child and, as a child, I thought she was very spoiled - Haha - who knows if she really was or not, just my perception at the time. My brother and sister and I tried to dig ourselves a clubhouse in the ground - the neighbor kids had one - kind of like a small cellar, and they covered the top with wood or branches or something, and had dug stairs to go down inside. We thought it was so cool that we asked our parents if we could dig one too. They said sure, so we dug and dug and dug, using pickaxes and shovels. We were trying to dig through a bed of gravel! My parents thought that was so funny, they told us years later. We never got our clubhouse dug! 

It is great to hear that you are out walking. Just getting out in the fresh air with all the fragrances and sounds of spring makes the spirit soar!  We have finally had a couple of beautiful days here, and it feels so good to be out and hearing the birds and watching the buds swell on the plants. As some others mentioned, we also had snow this past week. Weird for our area, for sure.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a great privilege to see your photos of that very beautiful place, Lucille! Thanks so much for the posts.

Maybe you could get Tom Sawyer to paint that fence.

I LOVE the dogwoods! We had a few when I was young.

Snow in Fort St. John, B.C., and in Oregon? Ouch! decorating the vegetation!

Sat, 24 Mar 2012 15:16:08 (PDT)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, I love your property and especially the dogwoods! We had several in our old house and I miss them. Around here the azaleas and just about everything else is blooming - my favorite time of the year. It is already getting in the upper 80's - record highs even for south Georgia!

You are looking great and enjoying life right now - that's what it's all about!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful property! And Lucille, you do look wonderful!  Ice cream is worth a few extra lbs, IMO.. i probably would've woken up for it too

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

God, What I would give to move down South!

Lucile, I love the log house, My kids would have a blast there!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You all are too kind about my looks. But I agree the woods picture is perfect. My dream vacation is to rent a cabin somewhere in NE and sit by a fire and read for about two weeks. Course with my luck, it wouldn't snow until my two weeks were up and then it would be so deep that we couldn't get out.


----------

